

IPad App Gives Pilots Cheap Synthetic Vision - niktech
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2011/07/ipad-app-gives-pilots-cheap-synthetic-vision/

======
ba3
This technology was developed by BA3: <http://www.ba3.us> and integrated into
WingX Pro7.

